# Club Intrawest & Westin @ Mammoth Lakes, CA



## Ken555 (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't looked into CI in a long time, but met a couple a few days ago at the Westin Monache Hotel in Mammoth Lakes, CA using their CI points. Intrawest was involved with Mammoth development in the last ~10 years so this doesn't really surprise me, but I hadn't heard of it before. 

Does anyone have details on how many points it requires to get a studio/1bed/2bed at the Westin in Mammoth? Is this a standard reservation (as simple as booking at the CI properties?) or is this part of their exchange program?

The only reference to Mammoth I have found so far on the CI site is this page which refers to other Mammoth owned or operated properties (but the Westin is not listed...could this site simply be out of date?):
http://www.clubintrawestvillas.com/destinations/mammoth.html

As an aside, Mammoth has the best coverage this year ever! We had a fantastic time


----------



## tashamen (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Ken,

This property is one of a few "selected Extraordinary Escapes partners" that Club Intrawest members can book online with our points. 1 and 2 BRs are available for booking, although the inventory for the rest of this year has not been released yet.  The CI website shows that 1BRs require between 26 and 37 CI points per night depending on the season and weekday or weekend night (plus a cash supplement between $49 and $79), and 2 BRs between 31 and 37 points (plus a supplement between $119 and $169).

Also there is a note that "A Resort Fee of $25 USD per night (plus taxes) will be charged at the resort & includes valet parking, ski valet service, wireless/wired internet service, local & long distance calls within the US as well as shuttle transportation in the Mammoth Lakes area & to the Mammoth Yosemite Airport."  So all in all, not a very good use of CI points IMO, though I don't know how much it would cost otherwise to stay there.  (There are also quite a few blackout dates.) 

The Napa Verasa Westin is also available to CI members for direct online booking for 1 and 2 BRs.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. It certainly doesn't seem like this is a good use of CI points after all. 

FYI, the $25 nightly resort fee is assessed to all guests. Westin has this at many of their "resorts".


----------

